# Source for Historic Blanks



## Alex D (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm looking to make a nice pen for brother who is a bit of a history buff.  I was wondering if anyone knew of any sources for some historic pen blanks.  Ideally, something from a ship, but even somthing like a piece of the Stanford University gym that they took down would be fine.

I see that people have made pens out of those types of materials, but they only seem to be selling the pens.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Fordwakeman (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd like to get the same information.


----------



## PTsideshow (Nov 20, 2013)

I have bought battleship USS Cal from this company in the past. you may have to email them and see if they have any left. Tropical Exotic Hardwoods

Ed @ Exotic blank had some historic wood, a while back. Exotic Blanks

You can check some of the museum sites for other battleships they had plaques made from the deck wood you had to remove the brass plate.I can't find the bookmark or remember the name.

If I remember there was some place called historic woods a while back that had famous wood.

A lot of times the local museums gift shops may have wood items and some will sell a unworked piece if the donation is right.
:clown:


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sure if it fits what you are looking for (might be wrong side of the country for you), but I have some wood from the Trolley Museum in Maine that was taken off a trolley they are restoring that was built in 1901. It was part of the Middlesex & Boston Railroad. I think the wood is white oak or ash. There is a nice write up on the trolley at the museum site. Seashore Trolley Museum: Browse the Collection

There is also a facebook page following the restoration effort and has a picture of the wood member that I have a part of (captioned 41's old knee). https://www.facebook.com/MiddlesexBostonStreetRailway41


----------



## healeydays (Nov 20, 2013)

If he's not interested, I would love to get a small piece of that wood as I grew up in Lowell, MA.



kovalcik said:


> Not sure if it fits what you are looking for (might be wrong side of the country for you), but I have some wood from the Trolley Museum in Maine that was taken off a trolley they are restoring that was built in 1901. It was part of the Middlesex & Boston Railroad. I think the wood is white oak or ash. There is a nice write up on the trolley at the museum site. Seashore Trolley Museum: Browse the Collection
> 
> There is also a facebook page following the restoration effort and has a picture of the wood member that I have a part of (captioned 41's old knee). https://www.facebook.com/MiddlesexBostonStreetRailway41


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 20, 2013)

Historic Wood For Sale The Historic Sources of Our Wood has some reclaimed wood from Stanford University's old Encina Gymnasium.  

All of the USS California wood is gone.  One person purchased the entire stock.  

You can get original teak decking from the battleship USS North Carolinia by calling the Ship's Store at 1-910-251-5797.  Depending on the type of pen, you can make at least five pens from the $35.00 block.  Make sure you ask for on without a hole and check it for nails before cutting.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 20, 2013)

healeydays said:


> If he's not interested, I would love to get a small piece of that wood as I grew up in Lowell, MA.



My uncle was in Amesbury right up the road... still have cousins in that area.


----------



## Fireengines (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a few pine blanks left from an old Route 66 hotel.  Here is the IAP link with the information http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/more-route-66-historic-wood-107758/


----------



## healeydays (Nov 20, 2013)

LagniappeRob said:


> My uncle was in Amesbury right up the road... still have cousins in that area.



That sound right.  My ancestors came down from Canada and either settled in New England or Louisiana and became good Cajuns folks...


----------



## Alex D (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you for all the great replies with tips and ideas.  This has been really, really helpful.

kovalcik, look out for a PM from me.  The Maine trolley won't interest my brother, but it does indeed interest me.  I was born in Boothbay Harbor so that neck of the woods is very nostalgic for me.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 20, 2013)

I have 100 year old sinker pine from Louisianna. Also teak deck plank from U.S.S. California battlship. Interested?


----------



## kovalcik (Nov 20, 2013)

Mike,

I would be happy to get you a chunk.  How about if I give you a chunk and you can make a small donation to the museum to help the restoration fund?  You can decide how how much.   

I work off Perimeter Road at the airport.  If we can figure out a meet or drop point we can save the postage.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 20, 2013)

That works for me.  I work in Concord, but can get down to you after work.


----------

